# The best long distance cast surf rod



## braidnhook

In everyone's opinion what is the best surf rod to cast to or beyond the 3rd bar? In the Galveston area is it even possible to cast out that far. Will a Penn Defiance cast out that far. Thanks


----------



## sharkchum

Equipment has nothing to do with casting far, it's the guy casting that makes the difference.


----------



## troutalex33

*True That !!!*

Its not the Arrow its the Indian !!
Ha ha !!!


----------



## 535

if you want distance don't use the defiance, it is a levelwind reel

a good place to start for distance is a decent 12' surf rod and a casting reel


----------



## Jetty Rat

I've always heard that Alvey rod and reel combos will outcast anything else on the beach. I don't own one though so I don't speak from experience. Here's a link.

http://www.alveyusa.com/


----------



## daddyhoney

A guy named Tommy Farmer has about a couple of hundred You Tube flicks about long casting. The pendulem (sp) cast is the one you should work on for long casting IMHO. Equipment is a factor but form is far most important. Once you define the type of surf fishing you would like to do then stream line equipment choices and don't try to make rods and reels do double or triple duty. 
Bass Pro Shops sell a line of rods called Ocean Master that are well regarded and reasonably affordable. Available in both spinning and conventional selections. They run from $159, $169 to $179 for their 10',11',12' rods that will handle most bull red, big uglies and 6' size sharks.
The St. Croix, Mojo is about $210 and a fine rod. They also make the Legend which is north of $400, also very fine. 
Penn makes the Prevail for about $100 but I have no reports on the quality. The Tzunami Airwave or some such name gets good marks. 
You can check out the Break-a-way rods that are well thought of for distance at around $300. 
If you want a different approach, find yourself a 20' Calcutta cain pole and cut it to length and add eyes and a reel seat. It will handle a wild bull and cast a great distance. "Old school" bull red fishermen made these for cheap and added a Penn Squidder some times held on with hose clamps. 

Surf reels are another whole other debated issue. Here again don't try to make one reel do too many different tasks. Pick a fishing style and work on that and maybe later expand your "tool chest" to meet other demands. For instance if you are going to just cast from the beach, don't buy a rod that is inteded for BTB kayaking. Don't buy a reel intended for medium size sharks like a Penn 4/0 Senator and expect it to cast over the third bar. Match the task. 

For many years surf guys used the Penn Squidder and Jigmaster. Both inexpensive and largely fool proof. All kinds of upgrades are available of either. Non level wind reels generally cast further as there is less drag on the line when going out as opposed to a say Penn level wind 209 or 309, common alternatives in the old school moderate cost equipment. Magnetic cast control technology has made great leaps in the last few years and greatly aids those of us that don't have smart thumbs for over ride protection. The Penn Squall 12 and 15 ($149) are very good choices for good distance when coupled with the proper line, rod selection and casting technique. There are other Penns for casting but someone else would have to enlighten you on what they are in the new models. Diawa makes the long time honored Sea Line series of reels. The SL20 and SL30 SHA models are great for surf casting and similarly priced to the Squall. 
Many surf anglers frown on leaver drag reels for such duty as the harsh conditions my compromise their reliability.
Lever Drags in the surf is a topic for debate which I have little exposure to. The Avet line has gained popularity with some starting with the SX MC which will cast great but many feel it lacks line capacity. The MXL MC is also popular with the lever drag folks. Both reels are quality items that start over $200. 
Line selection is important naturally. Straight mono will do the job just fine and there are lots of products available. I'm cheap and generally buy Berkley Big Game green in the poundage I want. Likely better selections out there but I'm in a rut. The tendency for some folks is to buy heavier line than is needed because they want big fish. First off, heave line will never cast as far as smaller diameter line will. Not saying go ultra light and experience break offs, just a reasonable weight for the task. If you are a newbie at casting a conventional surf reel, many have discovered that in the sort term "learning period" use a line 10 pounds or so heavier that you plan to use later and it will aid in preventing over runs. later you can switch back to say 40# from 50#. On the Squall 15, i use 20 0r 30# mono and can whip any bull red in the Gulf and cast far. Some of the need for heavier line is to combat nature such as sand abrasion, and weed or shell nicks. You choose you weapon and take your chances.
Braid lines have their place and are pricy whoever they last a long time. Braid has a much smaller diameter and the associated advantages like added line capacity. Many anglers will add a base amount of braid and top it off with mono. The mono being easy to tie knots with, more resistant to sand rash, and easier to untangle birds nest from. Lots and lots of other plus and minus factors that are things you learn with practice and study. I have used Power Pro for lots of years and am about to make the switch back to mono for surf because it works for me. As another note on braid the angler may choose to use a higher poundage and maintain a small diameter and to avoid the stress of hair thin whispery thin line that is sometime tough to manipulate. Remember your reel only has so many pounds of drag available and drag should be generally set for about one third the breaking strength of the line used. Drag is not only a product of the reel but of the amount of line in the water and debris contacted. It all adds up. Good luck with your long casting and practice. One last thing, the terminal tackle arrangement has lots to do with long casting. Properly arranged components fly with less resistance thus more distance. Study up.


----------



## braidnhook

*Thanks for the reply's*

Thanks for the long reply. That is a lot of great info. I will be doing some more homework. I have been watching the videos you spoke of.Thanks


----------



## Oyster Dog

Breakaway Tackle in Corpus makes great surf rods. The owner, Nick Meyer, is a former world-champion distance caster.
http://www.breakawayusa.com/


----------



## dunedawg

Oyster Dog said:


> Breakaway Tackle in Corpus makes great surf rods. The owner, Nick Meyer, is a former world-champion distance caster.
> http://www.breakawayusa.com/


His terminal "clip down" rigs, sinkers and instructional DVD's are fantastic. He's also a great guy to meet if your down that way.


----------



## pg542

troutalex33 said:


> Its not the Arrow its the Indian !!
> Ha ha !!!


 To a certain degree, that is correct....but you have to have equipment that's capable of distance casting to begin with. After that...yeah, it's the indian.... Google up Lou McEachern.....see what he did with his specialized demonstration equipment..I think he is/was a 2cooler. Kind of a legend among old school heavy surfchunkers..


----------



## 535

another recommendation for Nick and Breakaway... great guy to buy "local" from and great products for surffishing and distance casting


----------



## cuzn dave

Oyster Dog said:


> Breakaway Tackle in Corpus makes great surf rods. The owner, Nick Meyer, is a former world-champion distance caster.
> http://www.breakawayusa.com/


What he said.
If you can understand what Nicks saying, he is from UK so his English isn't too good!


----------

